# 3rd person sing. of "möchten"



## thesims17

Guten Abend,

I have an exam tomorrow and I am confused by the conjugation of several verbs, including möchten, arbeiten and kosten.

When I look it up on the Internet, I find that the 3rd person sing. should be "möchtet" but my German teacher says there's no "t". Every single online conjugation table I've found says there is. 

Does it take a "t" or no ? and to which verbs would that apply ?


----------



## Marty*

Hello thesims17, 

there is definitely no final "t" in the third person singular of "möchten":

ich möchte
du möchtest
er/sie/es möchte
wir möchten
ihr möchtet
sie möchten

It's a different situation with "arbeiten" and "kosten":

ich arbeite, koste
du arbeitest, kostest
er/sie/es arbeitet, kostet
wir arbeiten, kosten
ihr arbeitet, kostet
sie arbeiten, kosten


----------



## OBdB

er/sie/es möchte ...

et le verbe à l'infinitf est "mögen" ...
"möchten" n'existe pas à ma connaissance, sauf dans la conjugaison


----------



## Marty*

OBdB said:


> et le verbe à l'infinitf est "mögen" ...


I don't think so. "mögen" is a different verb with different conjugations (ich mag, du magst, ...).


----------



## Frank78

mögen= etwas gern haben (etwas schwächer als "lieben")
möchten= höfliche Formulierung für "etwas wollen"

z.B.
Ich mag Eis 
Ich möchte ein Eis.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Marty* said:


> I don't think so. "mögen" is a different verb with different conjugations (ich mag, du magst, ...).


This is definitely the state of things in today's German, the meanings are different and they are perceived as separate verbs. But there is no doubt that _ich möchte_ derives from the ancient Konjunktiv form of _mögen _(_mögen, ich mag -> ich mochte -> ich möchte_); as such, the reason is clear why it takes _-e_ instead of _-t_ in the 3rd singular person.


----------



## thesims17

Thanks for your help, guess Reverso needs to correct its conjugation table :

http://conjugator.reverso.net/conjugation-german-verb-möchten.html

Is there any way for me to figure out which verbs (don't) take a "t" ? I have ~84 verbs to know by heart for tomorrow, and although most of them are regular I'm afraid this 3rd person thing will be a nuisance during my exam.



> et le verbe à l'infinitf est "mögen" ...


Oui, d'ailleurs ça m'a aussi mélangé. Pendant un moment j'ai cru que chaque temps formait un nouveau verbe. Ils ont définitivement des racines similaires mais ce sont deux verbes différents.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Hi thesims17, 

the reason why all automatic conjugators get it wrong is that... they simply don't recognize the verb "möchten", and so they just conjugate it as a standard regular verb (it says "conjugated like _arbeiten_") with past tenses, past participle and everything. But that is wrong because this is obviously not a standard regular verb. You can find the right conjugation of _ich möchte_ under the conjugation of _mögen_, in the Konjunktiv tense. That's because, as I explained, _ich möchte _is/was indeed the subjunctive form of _mögen_, but it has a completely different meaning from the infinitive nowadays. So different that native Germans perceive them as two distinct verbs.


----------



## berndf

MünchnerFax is right, _Ich möchte, du möchtest,_ ... is past subjunctive (Konjunktiv II) of _mögen_. It is a polite form to formulate a request: "Ich möchte, dass Du gehst" = "I would like you to go". This has become a set phrase so that people indeed often loose the connection to _mögen_.

To avoid confusion, people use the _würde_+infinitive replacement form for the past subjunctive in situations where you really need to past subjunctive of _mögen_. E.g. instead of "Wenn ich Apfel möchte, hätte ich mir welche gekauft" people often say "Wenn ich Äpfel mögen würde, hätte ich mir welche gekauft".



thesims17 said:


> Thanks for your help, guess Reverso needs to correct its conjugation table


Absolutely.


----------



## Hutschi

I agree that it is etymologically "Konjunktiv II" of course.

The most people have forgotten this, however, and consider it actually as word on its own.

So if I say "ich möchte" - I never think that it is past subjunctive, but it appears to be present tense. This is also the current usage, and may be there is a drift in meaning, too. 

So Frank is right:


> mögen= etwas gern haben (etwas schwächer als "lieben")
> möchten= höfliche Formulierung für "etwas wollen"
> 
> z.B.
> Ich mag Eis
> Ich möchte ein Eis.


By the way, there are other constructions which are equivalent in sense (not in style) and use the past subjunctive in a form which is easily recognizable:

"Ich hätte gern ein Eis gehabt." = "Ich möchte gern ein Eis." or "Leider habe ich kein Eis bekommen, obwohl ich es mir innerlich wünschte." 


---
In colloquial language, it is possible to omit the last "e".

Ich möcht', dass du gehst.
Er möcht', dass ich geh'.

In these cases there is a apostrophe to mark that the letter is omitted.
The version without the last "e" sounds softer, and it is used between friend and girl friend, for example.

In some regions the last "e" is often omitted in coll. language.


----------



## OBdB

Sorry Frank, but I still think that 'möchten' isn't a verb (btw, it doesn't exist in the database of wordreference !) ... Even in your example :

'Ich mag Eis'
'Ich möchte ein Eis' - this formulation is correct, but its meaning is 'Ich hätte gerne ein Eis' thus deriving from 'mögen'


----------



## Frank78

And "hätte" derives from "haben" but "möchte" and "hätte" are still verbs. Otherwise "Ich möchte ein Eis" and "Ich hätte gern ein Eis" wouldn´t be sentences. Since they cannot exist without a verb.


----------



## OBdB

Frank78 said:


> And "hätte" derives from "haben" but "möchte" and "hätte" are still verbs. Otherwise "Ich möchte ein Eis" and "Ich hätte gern ein Eis" wouldn´t be sentences. Since they cannot exist without a verb.



Sorry for my mistake, what I meant to say, is that 'möchten' is not a word ... it doesn't exist in the German language.


----------



## Hutschi

OBdB said:


> Sorry for my mistake, what I meant to say, is that 'möchten' is not a word ... it doesn't exist in the German language.



No problem.

But I'm astonished. "Möchten" is definitely a word in the German language.
It is the plural form, for example,  in "wir möchten" and "sie möchten", and it can be used even as noun: "Möchten möchtet ihr schon, aber Dürfen dürft ihr nicht."
_
Wir möchten morgen kommen. Sie möchten aber schon heute kommen. Möchten Sie ein Eis?_


Where is the problem?


----------



## OBdB

Hutschi said:


> No problem.
> 
> But I'm astonished. "Möchten" is definitely a word in the German language.
> It is the plural form, for example,  in "wir möchten" and "sie möchten", and it can be used even as noun: "Möchten möchtet ihr schon, aber Dürfen dürft ihr nicht."
> _
> Wir möchten morgen kommen. Sie möchten aber schon heute kommen. Möchten Sie ein Eis?_
> 
> 
> Where is the problem?



We spoke about the infinitif of verbs ...

I agree that it can be a noun and a conjugated form of 'mögen' ...

So, no, there is no problem ...


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> And "hätte" derives from "haben" but "möchte" and "hätte" are still verbs. Otherwise "Ich möchte ein Eis" and "Ich hätte gern ein Eis" wouldn´t be sentences. Since they cannot exist without a verb.


Just to clarify conventional terminology:
- _haben_ and_ mögen_ are *verbs*.
- _hätte_ and _möchte_ are *verb forms*.

Of course, _haben_ and_ mögen_ are *also* verb forms, namely infinitives. In German (like in many other modern European languages), by convention the infinitive serves as the name of a verb.


----------



## Derselbe

MünchnerFax said:


> Hi thesims17,
> 
> the reason why all automatic conjugators get it wrong is that... they simply don't recognize the verb "möchten", and so they just conjugate it as a standard regular verb (it says "conjugated like _arbeiten_") with past tenses, past participle and everything. But that is wrong because this is obviously not a standard regular verb. You can find the right conjugation of _ich möchte_ under the conjugation of _mögen_, in the Konjunktiv tense. That's because, as I explained, _ich möchte _is/was indeed the subjunctive form of _mögen_, but it has a completely different meaning from the infinitive nowadays. So different that native Germans perceive them as two distinct verbs.







Hutschi said:


> The most people have forgotten this, however, and consider it actually as word on its own.
> So if I say "ich möchte" - I never think that it is past subjunctive, but it appears to be present tense. This is also the current usage, and may be there is a drift in meaning, too.



But noone, including you, would ever say such things as:

- Ich würde ein Eis möchten. 
- Ich kann nicht behaupten, ein Eis zu möchten. 
- Ich habe ein Eis gemöchtet. 
- Das Eis wird gemöchtet. 

Ergo: _möchten* _is not just a regular verb like any other. And this is what students of German language should be fully aware of. Most German natives will probably not know that _möchten* _is a Konjunktiv, but they will never try to build any other inflected form of it.

*The fact that I write _möchten _is not to say that there is an Infinitive, but only to make it easier to read.


Edit:
(The whole chart at http://conjugator.reverso.net/conjugation-german-verb-möchten.html is nothing but wrong - the mere existence of it is wrong.)


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> But noone, including you, would ever say such things as:
> 
> - Ich würde ein Eis möchten.
> - Ich kann nicht behaupten, ein Eis zu möchten.
> - Ich habe ein Eis gemöchtet.
> - Das Eis wird gemöchtet.
> 
> (The whole chart at http://conjugator.reverso.net/conjugation-german-verb-m%C3%B6chten.html is nothing but wrong)



That is true.

I would say:
- _Ich würde (gerne) ein Eis wollen._  ("Ich würde ein Eis mögen" has another meaning.)
- _Ich kann nicht behaupten, ein Eis zu wollen. 
- Ich habe ein Eis gewollt. 
- Das Eis wird verlangt. Das Eis geht gut._ (The last is an idiom.)

The following (using the original Konjunktiv tenses) have very different meanings:
- _Ich würde ein Eis mögen._ This can mean: Ich möchte ein Eis. But it also can mean: Ein Eis würde mir schmecken/gefallen/gut tun.
- _Ich kann nicht behaupten, _ein Eis zu mögen. Hier entfällt die Bedeutung "möchten"
- _Ich habe ein Eis gemocht._ Hier entfällt die Bedeutung "möchten"
-_ Das Eis wird gemocht._ Hier entfällt die Bedeutung "möchten"

"Möchten" is not the only verb which has no regular past tense.
The aux. verb "ich bin" has the same property, even if used as "normal" verb: Ich bin. Ich war. It also changes the meaning. As "normal" verb is means "exist". I exist. I existed. The past tense form has nothing to do with the present tense form.

PS: I told them (http://conjugator.reverso.net/conjug...3%B6chten.html) that their forms are partially wrong.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Möchten" is not the only verb which has no regular past tense.


I still see it like Derselbe: there is no verb *_möchten_.

These things are ultimately matters of definition. Hence, you could analyse _mögen_ and _möchten_ as two separate defective verbs where the former lacks the past subjunctive and the latter lacks all forms but the present indicative. But at least as long as a true subjunctive use is still possible as in
_Wenn ich Apfel möchte, hätte ich mir welche gekauft._
(although this is not idiomatic any more) I would still prefer to analyse _möchte, möchtest, möchten_ as a past subjunctive of _mögen_.

EDIT: Neither of the two most authoritative German dictionaries, Duden and Grimm, lists _*möchten _as a separate verb.




Hutschi said:


> The aux. verb "ich bin" has the same property, even if used as "normal" verb: Ich bin. Ich war. It also changes the meaning. As "normal" verb is means "exist". I exist. I existed. The past tense form has nothing to do with the present tense form.


This is, in my mind, an entirely different matter. I think _sein_ should be (and conventionally is) analysed as a full verb created by suppletion to verb forms of _sein_ by the formerly independent verbs _beon_ (_to become_) and _wasan_ (_to stay, to remain_) because _beon_ and _wasan_ completely lost their original meanings and statuses as separate verbs.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> "Möchten" is not the only verb which has no regular past tense.



_möchten* _hat nicht nur keine Vergangenheit, sondern auch keine Zukunft, kein Partizip, keinen Konjunktiv, kein Passiv und keinen Infinitiv. 
Die Form _ich möchte _ist grammatikalisch eine Flexion von _mögen _und kein eigenständiges Verb, auch wenn das von den meisten Deutschen so empfunden wird. Es bestreitet ja niemand, dass es eine völlig andere Bedeutung hat, aber das ändert nichts an der grammatikalischen Einordnung.

Richtig ist, dass der Konjunkiv II von _mögen _in der deutschen Sprachgeschichte seine Funktion als Irrealismarker nahezu vollständig verloren hat und nun einen Wunsch ausdrückt und keine Affinität mehr. Wie und warum sich dieser Bedeutungswandel vollzogen hat, kann hier dahinstehen. Die richtige Aussage ist jedoch:
*Das Verb mögen (nicht möchten!) drückt im Konjunktiv II in der heutigen Gegenwartssprache entgegen seiner Grundbedeutung einen Wunsch aus.*
Mehr ist nicht zu lernen. Ein unabhängiges Verb zu konstruieren ist auch für das Verständnis nicht erforderlich. 

An der grammatikalischen Einordnung hat das alles bislang jedenfalls nichts geändert. Der Konjunktiv II von mögen drückt heute zwar eine andere Bedeutung aus. Grammatikalisch ist es aber bislang noch eindeutig eine Konjunktivform. Möglicherweise ändert sich das ja in ein paar Jahrzehnten.



> PS: I told them (http://conjugator.reverso.net/conjug...3%B6chten.html) that their forms are partially wrong.


Die ist nicht teilweise falsch, sondern in ihrer Existenz schon nicht legitim. Die sechs existierenden Formen (_ich möchte, du möchtest, er möchte, wir möchten, ihr möchtet, sie möchten_) sind Teil der Konjugationstabelle von _mögen_.


----------



## Hutschi

I found 





> subjunctive adj. of or pertaining to a verb form which expresses an action or state as something which is not yet fact and is still contingent and dependent


 as definition in Babylon dictionary. (Subjunctive is not the same as Konjunktiv).


I wanted to say that this definition does not fit to "möchten".

"Ich möchte Eis" does not fit to this definition. It is already fact. It is not contingent and dependent.

Konjunktiv expresses additionally indirect or hypothetical speach. But this does not fit, too.

In this case I simply do not understand the grammar.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> In this case I simply do not understand the grammar.


The replacement of indicative by past subjunctive (or conditional in English) is quite common in order to express oneself more politely:
_Ich will schwimmen gehen. - I want to go swimming.
Ich möchte schwimmen gehen. - I would like to go swimming.
_ 
This custom is best understood as having originated from sentences with implied conditions:
_Ich möchte ein Steak [, wenn es Ihnen keine Mühe macht]. - I would like to have a steak [, if you please].

_


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> "Ich möchte Eis" does not fit to this definition. It is already fact. It is not contingent and dependent.
> 
> Konjunktiv expresses additionally indirect or hypothetical speach. But this does not fit, too.



Ich glaube die Verwirrung entsteht aus der Unterscheidung zwischen Konjunktiv und Irrealis.
Wir müssen unterscheiden zwischen der grammatikalischen _Flexion an sich _und der _Bedeutung_ einer Flexion. 
_
Beispiel: 
Flexionsform: Präteritum
Bedeutung: Vergangenheit_

Das Wort Konjunktiv bezeichnet eine Flexionsform. Die Flexionsform "Konjunktiv II" drückt in fast allen Fällen einen _Irrealis _aus.

Also:
Flexionsform: Konjunktiv II
Bedeutung: Irrealis

Du hast Recht, dass der Konjunktiv II von _mögen _heute im Regelfall keinen Irrealis ausdrückt. Das ist eine Besonderheit des Wortes mögen. Dieses Problem spielt sich aber auch der Bedeutungsebene ab und nicht auf der Flexionsebene. Das heißt, die Formen (ich möchte...) bleiben grammatikalische Flexionen von mögen und bleiben in der Konjugationstabelle von mögen. Innerhalb dieser muss man aber auch die Besonderheit hinweisen, dass der Konjunktiv II vom mögen keinen Irrealis mehr ausdrückt.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Erklärung. Ich hatte tatsächlich gedacht, dass die Flexionsformen mit einer Bedeutung verbunden sind. 

Wir nennen also jede Form "Konjunktiv", die die Flexionsform des Konjunktiv aufweist, sofern diese nicht zufällig mit einer anderen übereinstimmt. 

Ich hatte gedacht, dass es mit Bedeutung verbunden ist. (Beispiel: "Ich mochte" zeigt die Vergangenheit an, während "ich mag" die Gegenwart zum Betrachtungszeitraum darstellt.) Das ist aber demnach nicht allgemeingültig der Fall.

Dann ist es natürlich verständlich, dass es lediglich eine Konjugationsform ist.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Danke für die Erklärung. Ich hatte tatsächlich gedacht, dass die Flexionsformen mit einer Bedeutung verbunden sind.


Natürlich ändern Verbformen bisweilen ihre Bedeutung leicht aber der Konjunktiv hat im Deutschen schon die im Zitat beschriebene Bedeutung. Ich kann Derselbe in seiner Erklärung hier auch nur bedingt folgen. Dem Prinzip zwischen Bezeichnungen von Flexionsformen und deren Bedeutungen zu unterscheiden, stimme ich natürlich zu.

Wie ich oben schrieb, ist die Verwendung des Irrealis in Höflichkeitsfloskeln sehr wohl zu erklären. Dafür, dass die Wahrnehmung heute eine andere ist, ist ein anderer Mechanismus verantwortlich: Bei überbenutzen Euphemismen tritt oft die wörtliche Bedeutung so stark in den Hintergrund, dass sie direkt als das verstanden werden, wofür es euphemistisch stehen und darum wird der Irrealis in „ich möchte ein Eis“ (=“ich würde ein Eis mögen“)  nicht mehr „gefühlt“. Ähnlich würde aus _Scheißhaus Toilette_. Jetzt, wo man immer_ Toilette_ sagt, ist der Euphemismus fast so anrüchig, wie das Wort, das es ablöste. Und die Amerikaner sind tatsächlich bereits soweit zu gehen, einen Euphemismus für den Euphemismus einzuführen, nämlich _restroom_.


----------



## Derselbe

Die Herleitung von Bernd halte ich für sehr plausibel und so erkläre ich es mir auch. Ich finde, es ist auch garnicht so weit weg, wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt. 



> Natürlich ändern Verbformen bisweilen ihre Bedeutung leicht aber der Konjunktiv hat im Deutschen schon die im Zitat beschriebene Bedeutung. Ich kann Derselbe in seiner Erklärung hier auch nur bedingt folgen.



Was genau ist denn der Einwand? 
Ich würde es so sagen:
Die Flexionen haben primär keine Bedeutung, sondern Funktionen. Die Funktion des Präteritums ist es, Vergangenheit auszudrücken. Die Funktion des Konjunktiv II ist in den meisten Fällen, Irrealis auszudrücken. Konjunktiv II kann aber durchaus auch andere Funktionen wahrnehmen.

Wenn man sagt, dass der Konjunktiv eine Bedeutung hat, wie verträgt sich dass dann mit der Aussage "Wenn der Konjunktiv II mit dem Präteritum identisch ist, benutzen wir im Deutschen Konditional, um den Irrealis auszudrücken".

Identisch sein können Konjunktiv II und Präteritum nur, wenn man damit die Flexion meint. Zum Beispiel beim Verb _spielen _ist das der Fall. Auf der Bedeutungsebene kann eine Identität nicht eintreten.

In jedem Fall haben wir glaube ich den Kern des Problems identifiziert. Es geht schlicht um eine Definitionsfrage. _ich möchte_ gehört in die Konjugationstabelle von _mögen_, ich glaube da sind wir uns einig. Streiten kann man sich darüber, ob man es noch als Irrealis von _mögen _auffasst oder es in der Bedeutung völlig isoliert betrachtet.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Was genau ist denn der Einwand?
> Ich würde es so sagen:
> Die Flexionen haben primär keine Bedeutung, sondern Funktionen. Die Funktion des Präteritums ist es, Vergangenheit auszudrücken. Die Funktion des Konjunktiv II ist in den meisten Fällen, Irrealis auszudrücken. Konjunktiv II kann aber durchaus auch andere Funktionen wahrnehmen.


Wie ich deiner Erklärung entnehme, sind wir weniger weit auseinander, als ich ursprünglich dachte.

Wie gesagt, im Prinzip stimme ich Dir zu. Ich wollte nur betonen, dass ich "möchte" in "Ich möchte ein Eis" (nämlich als Verkürzung von "Ich würde gerne ein Eins mögen, wenn ich eins bekommen könnte" oder so ähnlich) durchaus in seiner Bedeutung für einen Modus Irrealis halte, auch wenn die Wahrnehmung bisweilen eine andere ist. Du schriebst:





Derselbe said:


> Du hast Recht, dass der Konjunktiv II von _mögen _heute im Regelfall keinen Irrealis ausdrückt.


Ich würde dies, wie oben beschreiben, etwas anders ausdrücken.


Derselbe said:


> In jedem Fall haben wir glaube ich den Kern des Problems identifiziert. Es geht schlicht um eine Definitionsfrage. _ich möchte_ gehört in die Konjugationstabelle von _mögen_, ich glaube da sind wir uns einig. Streiten kann man sich darüber, ob man es noch als Irrealis von _mögen _auffasst oder es in der Bedeutung völlig isoliert betrachtet.


Absolut einverstanden.


----------

